# NOW THIS IS A TREVALLY !!!



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

This Kid can fish Liam Fitzpatrick Pancake Creek off the bank on a popper
this trevor went 11kg and released he got one about 15kg the next day but no photo BUGGER.  fishbrain


----------



## Oink (Oct 23, 2005)

Ah.........Yep! :shock:

(nothing more I can say)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

That is just incredible!
I was on the water at 0420 this morning, and all I could manage was a tiny couta. Trolled for six hours, my arms nearly fell off!

Well done. For me there is still next time!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Unbloody believable :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Crackin Fish!!!!

Nice One Brutha!! :shock:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

What a fish!  Just seeing pics of fish like that is gets me out on the water so often. One day... :roll:


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Spectacular.

Where is Pancake Creek?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Up between 1770 & Gladstone fishing the mouth.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

And he's my best trevally . SAD REALLY! fishbrain


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A real tackle buster. Love seeing pics like that


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done! Even though this report is 4 years old, it's a cracker.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

They is great fun at that size and even better crab bait lol. love chasing the trevs around CQ but seldom ever keep one unless it is going straight into the fish smoker........awesome.


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

wow!!!


----------

